# foot petals vs dr. scholls



## jilliandanica (Aug 31, 2007)

I've tried foot petals and though they're pretty good they don't last very long. Have any of you tried the Dr. Scholls ones that are out now? or a better brand for that matter. TIA!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 12, 2007)

I have tried the clear, gel like ones you get at Wal-Mart but I am not sure what brand they are.  They're okay but, I really think they could be better.


----------

